# My Beautiful ###### Dog Bug



## animalexplorer (Apr 22, 2011)

Secret word of the day ##### rhymes with itch.

Well, here is one of the girls never to procreate, I wish I could rent a male from someone. Although the molting process is nerve wrecking, I would have to say it was one of the best experiences I have had with mantid husbandry. When friends come over and witness this behemoth of a bug they are truly amazed at both size and ornamentation they display. Well here is a picture of my beauty, she is perching in Lauries hand.

















"What the H-E-double hockey stick is that thing?!!" or "That's no moon!...that's a battle station!"

The thing is so big, I bet I can swap out my significant other's loofa, and she wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 22, 2011)

Ungh so beautiful!!! Alas, I crave this species even more...


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 22, 2011)

Gotta love 'em! I know what you mean about the friends coming over and witnessing the behemoth of a bug..


----------



## Idolofreak (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice pic man! Strange her head didn't turn purple, How old is she?


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 22, 2011)

She's a couple of weeks out of her final molt. She does have purple, but on the sides of her crown just like the other one.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 22, 2011)

Yup, there it is, and Wow there's your new avitar, that is a nice shot man!


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 22, 2011)

Glorious!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 22, 2011)

so cool looking. total shame that it's hard to find a male.

Harry


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes, people just can't believe the size or the bizarre look of them.

Hopefully we'll see more become available.


----------



## stiff (May 19, 2011)

what kind of mantis is this ?


----------



## animalexplorer (May 19, 2011)

*Large Devil Flower*, *Idolo*, *Emperor mantid *(_Idolomantis diabolica_)


----------



## Precarious (May 22, 2011)

Wow, I totally missed this post. GREAT pics! Beautiful and crisp.


----------



## sporeworld (May 23, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> She's a couple of weeks out of her final molt. She does have purple, but on the sides of her crown just like the other one.


OK, clearly I think MY kids are the most beautiful kids in the world, but for sheer "WOW" factor - c'mon! What compares to THAT!?! Big, frilly... MAYBE one of THE most colorful - both in intensity AND variation. Just incredible! And in, not-credible... people really don't beleive they're real.

Seriously great picture.


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! and a big thanks to Rebecca for holding some back and reserving them for me. They are gorgeous Mark, I cant wait to complete the life cycle of these incredible creatures.


----------

